# VIAMARE Sportboot 230



## Maschi1991 (10. November 2014)

hey Leute, bin am überlegen mir ein Schlauchboot von der Firma VIAMARE zu kaufen! habt ihr vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot!? habt ihr vielleicht andere Empfehlungen von booten oder der gleichen?! von diesem Boot gibt es zwei Ausführungen, einmal mit Holzlatten Boden und einmal mit einem aufblasbaren Boden! was ist eure Erfahrung bzw. Empfehlung zwischen latten oder "Luft" Boden? hier sind die beiden boote nochmal mit genaueren Details! 

aufblassbarer Boden : http://www.via-nova-sports.de/item.php/Boote + Kajaks/VIAMARE 250 T/

Lattenrost Boden:  http://www.via-nova-sports.de/item.php/Boote + Kajaks/VIAMARE 230 Slat/


----------



## blablabla (11. November 2014)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

Hi 
ich habe die Ausführung mit Lattenboden. Ich habe es im Mai in der Bucht billig erworben und hatte es  seither ca. 3 bis 4 mal im Einsatz. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Verarbeitungsqualität. Für mich wars wichtig das ich das Boot alleine tragen kann, sonst hätt ich mir was größeres gekauft. Der Lattenboden stabilisiert die ganze Geschichte einigermaßen. Ich habe allerdings keinen Vergleich zu einem Luftboden.


----------



## Seele (11. November 2014)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

Das mit Lattenboden ist auf jeden Fall weiter zu empfehlen, das mit dem Luftboden würde ich nur mit zusätzlicher Holzplatte und leerem Luftboden benutzen, dann aber etwas geräumiger als das mit Lattenboden. Nutze beide Boote und es gab bis auf eine ausgerissene Sitzbankhalterung kein Problem, diese wurde umgehend zugeschickt und konnte einfach repariert werden. Preis Leistung ist einfach genial.


----------



## Maschi1991 (14. November 2014)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

danke schon mal für die hilfreichen informationen! aber wie sieht es bei dem boot mit holzlatten mit der standfestigkeit aus?! kann man sicher drin stehen? und wo genau habt ihr es gekauft? gibt es vielleicht noch bessere boote oder mit der gleichen Qualität nur kosten günstiger?


----------



## Angelbube (16. November 2014)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

Hallo.

Du musst dir darüber im klaren sein, dass das Angeln von einem kleinen und leichten Schlauchboot immer ein Kompromiss sein wird. Es fängt damit an, dass auch ein Schlauchboot mit Lattenboden aufgebaut bzw. aufgeblasen werden will. Diese Boote sind zudem sehr leicht und mangels Masseträgheit wirst Du auch immer das Gefühl haben, auf einer Luftmatratze zu stehen. Ich hatte seinerzeit diverse Schlauchboote von Zodiac. Angefangen bei einem Fastroller FR290 und FR340. Dann ging es weiter mit einem Classic Mark 2 in 4,20 und zum Schluss ein Zodiac 340Solid. Die ersten beiden waren Schlauchboote mit Hochdruckboden und danach kamen Alu und zuletzt Holzboden. Im Grunde ist es sehr einfach zusammengefasst: Je schwerer und länger ein Schlauchboot ist, desto besser kann man sich auf einem Boot bewegen. Auch das Laufverhalten des Bootes wird mit jedem Meter besser. ABER: Dadurch wächst auch der Aufwand für den Auf- und Abbau des Bootes. Dann ist es häufig so, dass das Boot nun groß genug ist, aber der Aufwand für Auf- und Abbau so hoch ist, das man schlussendlich keine Lust mehr hat und alles verkauft. Der von dir ausgesuchte Lattenboden wird stabil genug sein, aber Du musst dir darüber im klaren sein, dass dieses Boot mit ca. 25 kg Gewicht nicht so stabil im Wasser liegen kann, wie eins mit 200kg. Damit meine ich nicht, dass Du im Boot sitzend ein Gefühl der Unsicherheit bekommen wirst. Im Gegenteil, ein Schlauchboot hat im Vergleich zu einem Festrumpfboot gleicher Größe deutlich mehr Auftrieb. Du wirst diesen Effekt merken, wenn Du im Boot stehst. Dann ist es halt etwas "wackliger", aber sich kein wirkliches Problem. Von einem Luft- bzw. Hochdruckboden würde ich abraten. Nicht weil sie besonders empfindlich sind, aber wenn es zu Undichtigkeiten kommt, dann ist die Reparatur eines solchen Bodens wegen des hohen Drucks (0,8Bar) vermutlich schwieriger. Ein Holzboden wäre toll weil stabil. Der Auf- und Abbau ist aber hier schon mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden als mit einem Lattenboden und ich glaube nicht, dass Du das lange mitmachen wirst. Schlussendlich ist das von dir ausgesuchte Boot ein Kompromiss, aber aus meiner Sicht ein akzeptabler. Es ist nicht sonderlich groß, nicht sonderlich schwer (beim Aufbau gut, auf dem Wasser eher schlechter) aber schnell aufgebaut und für eine Person (max. 2 mit wenig Gepäck) auch ausreichend groß. Gruß Hardy |wavey:


----------



## chef (26. November 2014)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

Hab ein aqua marina 2m50 Schlauchboot mit Lattenboden. Dürfte rel gleichwertig sein. Tip top, habs damals(vor 4 Jahren) für unter 300 Euro ausm www. Preis Leistung top. Lattenboden ist halt ein Kompromiss: Gewicht/Aufbau zu Stand-Stabilität/Robustheit...

Hab auch noch ein Z Ray 400 mit Luftboden. Da steht man wesentlich besser drin, allerdings hat der auch schon ein Loch....Bekommt man in ebay als 300er Version auch für ca 300 Euro....


----------



## Maschi1991 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

moin kleines update von mir zum Boot. habe mir vor ca 2 Monaten das viamare mit lattenboden gekauft! bin sehr zufrieden. das einzige was mich stört ist das Gewicht , und das dass Ventil beim abziehen des Schlauches der Luftpumpe sehr schnell Luft lässt. dazu habe ich auch eine frage. weiß jemand ob man das Ventil gegen ein anderes austauschen kann das nicht gleich die Luft raus lässt? weiß nicht wie die heißen aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine! aber auf jedenfall vielen lieben dank zu euren Meinungen, Tipps und Vorschlägen.


----------



## hajo_s (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: VIAMARE Sportboot 230*

Ich hatte auch mal ein Viamare, allerdings etwas größer. Die Ventile sind doch sicher die gleichen. Ich vermute, Du hast sie nur nicht richtig eingestellt. Der Einsatz lässt sich durch Eindrücken und Drehen verstellen. In einer der beiden Stellungen entweicht keine Luft.


----------

